# USB mic not working on rosetta stone



## madmobly (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a A4 Tech usb headset with built in microphone. The device is using a generic USB audio device driver i.e. no driver is provided by a4 tech. 

The mic is working fine with other apps like skype, windows recorder etc but rosetta stone v3 is not detecting it. Is there problem with any settings or does rosetta stone not support usb headsets?


----------



## madmobly (Oct 13, 2010)

BUMP!!!!! anyone help!!!


----------



## grenzoa (Oct 31, 2010)

I had this problem on Windows 7. Hopefully this helps.

Open Control Panel and search for Manage Audio Devices
Click on Manage Audio Devices
Select the Recording tab, then right click your mic and select Properties
RENAME your mic to have 'microphone' in the name (for example, I changed mine from G930 Headset to G930 Headset Microphone)
Restart Rosetta Stone.

Sorry if you're not running 7, but the steps should be fairly similar.


----------

